# Demi peed in our bed



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I've made an app at the vet later for Demi. She peed our bed on Friday night, right through to the mattress, which we've had to repalce. Came in from work today and she's peed through the throw on the kitchen couch. I wanted to rule out a UTI, although she has been prone to these in the past, she's never done this. It's a lot of pee, not just dribbles. She dosn't seem to want to go and pee that often, and there's no obvious signs of blood, although I know sometimes it's hard to tell. I'll take a urine sample with me. 

Just wondering if anyone else has had this, and was it an infection? If not an infection, what else could it be? She seems fine in herself.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm thinking an infection is likely. If not infection, it could be behavioral, have there been any recent changes?


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Nothing really different. She is scared of fireworks and does get a bit more spooky at this time of year, but I'm sure she would have shown other signs too of being distressed. I've just taken her sample and it does seem a bit cloudy, (I'm no expert though). Just strange because any time she's had an infection, she's peed loads of times with little amounts, never full bladder loads and doing it where she lies. Her routine has been the same as it's always been, and she's getting out to toilet frequently. She was only left for 2 hours this morning whilst I was at work. She went before I left and didn't want to go when I got back. Of course the cover on the couch was soaked.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

You may wnat to get her kidneys checked. I don't mean to scare you but high volume urine can sometimes mean the kidneys aren't working as they should.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll ask for a blood test, just to be safe. Thanks.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Just to be clear, is she doing this in her sleep/ while relaxing... or is it a deliberate squat and pee issue?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds to me like spay incontinence. How is her weight? How old is she? I have a now 6 yr old female that started doing this after she was spayed 3 yrs ago. It gets worse when she is carrying a few extra pounds and usually happens in her sleep as thats when the muscles relax. She has no idea she has done it until she goes to get up.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. The first time was definately in her sleep because she was in bed with us. Today, I'm not sure, although I'm presuming she had been sleeping. 
The vet has checked her sample and it's clear of infection. She's took a blood test to check kidneys which I'm waiting on her phoning with the results of that.
She mentioned about the spay incontinence and that there's medication for that.
She's an 8 year old, spayed Bullmastiff. I'm not sure of her exact weight now, but she's quite lean for a Bullmastiff, especially since starting raw feeding a few months ago. She looks really good now.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Her kidneys are fine, so she is incontinent. They've prescribed propalin(not sure how to spell this). What's the thoughts on this? Is there anything else I can do, besides keep her weight down?

Thanks


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I have propalin drops which I've to give her 3 times a day. Has anyone else used this or something like this for incontinence? How did you find it?


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

One of my girls has spay incontinence(she's a 3 year old lab)...which is what this sounds like to me. 
Moka gets a small dose of DES once a week and it has taken care of the problem.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks. Demi has propalin. Probably a similar thing to your DES, to strengthen the muscles.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Tracy said:


> Thanks. Demi has propalin. Probably a similar thing to your DES, to strengthen the muscles.


DES is a synthetic female hormone.


----------

